

8% of Human Genetic Material Comes from a Virus - elptacek
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/01/100107103621.htm

======
tokenadult
Same press release already submitted to HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1037853>

------
ilkhd2
...and bacterias contribute up to 60% of drivet weight of human poop.

~~~
ilkhd2
dry weight

